# Anyone know what color and brand these shingles are?



## LandisExteriors

I have a customer that suffered some storm damage in the middle of the roof. I have been through all of my sample boards and can't seem to come up with something close here. I checked GAF/Elk, CertainTeed, Tamko, and Owens Corning. The house is located in Eastern Pa and was built in 2003. Someone had suggested Celotex, but I don't have any knowledge of their shingles other than they went out of business. It almost looks like a weathered wood color with a hint of red and a red shadow line. Any hints or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Oh yeah it is a metric shingle. 5 5/8


----------



## Billy Luttrell

Not Celotex, the double laminations/teeth what ever people call them now-a-days with celotex narrowed towards the bottom of the exposures...not quite to a point but narrowed.

Have you checked out IKO or Malarkey?


----------



## LandisExteriors

I can't find a supplier around me that carries IKO. I'll try to check them out online. I haven't heard of Malarkey, I'll try checking them out online as well.

Thanks


----------



## Billy Luttrell

LandisExteriors said:


> I can't find a supplier around me that carries IKO. I'll try to check them out online. I haven't heard of Malarkey, I'll try checking them out online as well.
> 
> Thanks


I just checked and couldnt find a marlarkey nor IKO that was close. With the red blend it looks like a tamko. There stands a chance its a color not made any more or discontinued. Especially being nearly 10 years old...also there stands a chance that it is a common color from a different plant or region that does not normally get sent to PA.

There is also a chance it is an ELK shingle from before GAF bought them out.


----------



## LandisExteriors

I think you're right Billy, it has to be a discontinued color or one not available locally anymore. I guess this one will have to be an "as close as possible" patch job.

Thanks for your input.

Barry


----------



## stpierre87

I always make it a point to check the back of the shingle for the clear plastic strip, most of the time will have the make right on it. Just an idea


----------



## DrMatt

It might be an original GAF Timberline Series Color - Heather Blend = discontinued


----------



## blackangus

Computer colors are going to vary, but my gut said OC Colonial Slate Oakridge at first glance. I know you already checked them, but I'm going with my instincts.


----------



## LandisExteriors

blackangus said:


> Computer colors are going to vary, but my gut said OC Colonial Slate Oakridge at first glance. I know you already checked them, but I'm going with my instincts.


I'll go through them again, Just to be sure. I'm not an OC guy so maybe I buzzed through them to quick. 

Thanks everybody for all the suggestions,

Barry


----------



## CleveRfr

Definitely not Cert. due to no shadow line
Same with newer GAF 
Not Tamko due to exposure size-tamko's finally changing to metric early 2013. Still all english exposure, only 5"
I'm thinking it might be an old timberline Heather, which if that's the case, you should be able to get them the whole roof paid by insurance due to no suitable match


----------



## Billy Luttrell

CleveRfr said:


> Definitely not Cert. due to no shadow line
> Same with newer GAF
> Not Tamko due to exposure size-tamko's finally changing to metric early 2013. Still all english exposure, only 5"
> I'm thinking it might be an old timberline Heather, which if that's the case, you should be able to get them the whole roof paid by insurance due to no suitable match



Tamko changed to metric here 5 or 6 years ago. I guess it is regional and plant dependent.


----------



## CleveRfr

We get most if not all of our tamko from Frederick, all still English here. Shoot I shoulda looked at where the OP was from


----------



## MGP Roofing

DrMatt said:


> It might be an original GAF Timberline Series Color - Heather Blend = discontinued


I think so, too. It looks just like a old roof I inspected recently on a late 90's house. GAF shingles were in the specs when the house was built, but it didn't look like any of the current samples I have. In my case I recommended a full reroof, the work needed was extensive (adding eaves to a house with none, at the same time replacing EIFS siding with timber weather boards)
I've repaired others with the same tab pattern, Gaf shingles are exact same size but different tab pattern and shadow line.


----------



## larryb

Likely a discontinued shingle and color. If so, bid for full roof replacement to be paid by the insurance company (less deductible) + all new 30# felt, special ridge, new chim & sidewall flash, DE, starters, I&W shield, etc. at pro contractor prices, NOT Xactimate prices. Also look for any possible collateral damage + siding, trim, gutters, siding backer, paper, electrical work, box end returns, soffit and fascia, etc.


----------



## KAAL Construction Inc

Most likely they will send it off to a lab to verify if it is still available. You can do this also and get an answer in 1 day. Send it to Itell or look up the website and they will send you the forms and proper procedure on sending them a sample. The cost will usually be absorbed by the insurance company if you also send in the insureds claim number and insurance info. I use them all the time to back up my inspections when a product is not available. Be it siding,roofing,flooring,carpet,etc.. I have turned many small repairs into complete installs using this lab. Good Luck.


----------



## KAAL Construction Inc

Also you mentioned weatherwood but with the multi color have you looked at the older Williamsburg slate timberline?


----------



## Rooferpro75

*10 years old?*

If it is ten years old, only thing I remember in metric was elk before the merge. so not available


----------



## timpxyz

*Have you checked Tremco?*

I have seen this before. Let me dig through the collection of old brochures! Hopefully its not just a discoloration from sitting under the sun. I've noticed that alot of the GAF, out here in southern California, have a tendency to turn purple in their darker colored granules.


----------



## Roofmaster417

Have your adjuster send a portion Of the shingle to ITEL. :thumbup:

Looks like Colonial Slate to me but a very hard worn out Colonial.


----------



## Jordan3629

Roofmaster417 said:


> Have your adjuster send a portion Of the shingle to ITEL. :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like Colonial Slate to me but a very hard worn out Colonial.




I would say your right.


----------



## LandisExteriors

I took a bundle of Weatherwood and Colonial Slate to the job. Neither were close. The weatherwood was a less noticeable than the colonial slate. I ended up taking a few shingles from behind a chimney on the back of the roof and swapping them out with the shingles where the repair was needed located in the front of the roof. I filled the ones I took out with the weatherwood. Customer was happy, got paid, and on to the next one!!!!


----------

